# How often do you sharpen your edges?



## skiNEwhere (Dec 17, 2013)

I used to sharpen them once a year but I've been skiing a lot more this year and have hit quite a bit of thin cover early season as well.

Considering sharpening them again but I don't want to run the risk of over wearing the edges

Edit: posting from my phone, meant to post this in the skiing forum


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2013)

Depends on the snow surface that i'm skiing on.  If i'm skiing a soft snow surface, and looks like i'll be skiing a soft snow surface in the coming days, then I may go 10 days or so before I either do a full tune of my edges or at minimum polish them with a gummi stone.

If i'm skiing a bunch of hard, icy snow, then I might sharpen my edges every 2 or 3 days of skiing.

If there's any damage to an edge of mine, then it's getting taken care of before the next day on the hill on those skis. reguardless of the anticipated firmness or softness of the snow the next time out.

My skis get waxed every 3 to 5 days of use


----------



## Abubob (Dec 17, 2013)

Getting them sharpened once a year is okay if you're not too particular. You could take the burrs off with a stone and keep going. I carry one when skiing just in case.







Really good discussion here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/124381-Ski-Tuning-and-Waxing


----------



## planb420 (Dec 17, 2013)

I gummy stone my edges each time I wax which is about every 3-5 days out on a particular board. I tend to think if you catch the burrs early the edges stay nicer longer...prob all in my head though.:idea:


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 17, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Getting them sharpened once a year is okay if you're not too particular. You could take the burrs off with a stone and keep going. I carry one when skiing just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are great. I have a hard time finding them. I have them mainly for cleaning tools and polishing tool blades but I also use them on my ski edges.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 17, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I used to sharpen them once a year but I've been skiing a lot more this year and have hit quite a bit of thin cover early season as well.
> 
> Considering sharpening them again but I don't want to run the risk of over wearing the edges
> 
> Edit: posting from my phone, meant to post this in the skiing forum




I think people tend to worry about wearing out the edges. Or babying the skis. IMO, that's a reason for getting new skis. Better yet get the same model if you really like the ski, you can prolly get them cheap if you wait around.

btw, I really haven't sharpen my skis until it's really banged up. Although I have done base repair once a season.


----------



## Terry (Dec 18, 2013)

Depends on the slope conditions. If it is soft snow I will let them go quite a while. But if  I know that it will be firm then I will sharpen them.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2013)

Short answer is when I need them. I can last 12 days in spring glop, but early season is really rough. Chalky, fresh manmade eats them up faster than boilerplate. I get a quick tune every 3 days during snowmaking season.


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm not crazy about it so I normally do it every 10 - 15 times out or so. That might mean once or a few times per year. I usually always do them at least once at the start of each season.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 19, 2013)

We all might want them sharp for next week!


----------



## skifree (Dec 19, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> We all might want them sharp for next week!


nothing us easterners cant handle


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> We all might want them sharp for next week!



This weekend with nice for the most part on Saturday but Sunday will be WET.  By the following weekend, most will have recovered and be in pretty good shape.


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2013)

skifree said:


> nothing us easterners cant handle



Yup!

((  scrape
 )) scrape
((  scrape
 ))  scrape
((  scrape
 )) scrape
((  scrape
 ))  scrape


----------



## planb420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gotta earn your East Coast Ice card!
Defiantly stepped up my edge tuning game once I moved to CT from MI!


----------



## skifree (Dec 19, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Gotta earn your East Coast Ice card!
> Defiantly stepped up my edge tuning game once I moved to CT from MI!


just don't dig those trenches too deep


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 19, 2013)

I think the shop put too much of a bevel on my edges this off season.  It won't matter tomorrow, but I will have to rectify it for next week!  Back to reality I guess...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 19, 2013)

I actually like ICE. There I said it! As long as its not pond ice on the side of a hill!


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2013)

Hard pack that let's you get up on edge is fast and furious!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2013)

When I lived in Northern Vt and skied plenty of soft snow? Once at the start of the season.

Living and skiing primarily in NH these days?  Twice a season. 

If I had my own tuning set up (which I don't for a variety of reasons), I'd probably tune my skis every 4-5 days out on average.  I do very much like a fresh tune when done right.


----------



## Euler (Dec 20, 2013)

Once or twice a year


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 20, 2013)

dlague said:


> Hard pack that let's you get up on edge is fast and furious!



So true. I guess this comes from a racing background!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Dec 20, 2013)

Agreed...conditions mostly dictate, plus how much they're dulled..  Some steeper off-resort areas, when there's enough cover, with the possible mix or plain ice, kind of dictates every day...at least underfoot+/-......  Gummy stone & a few files in pack are one's friends....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 26, 2013)

Once a season typically, unless its been a really rough year with ice or roots/rocks etc., then I've done twice a season, but I'm admittedly not very particular unless I detect a clear performance loss.

The thing I dont get is the folks that say every 2 or 3 times they ski.  I think to myself either, where/what the hell are they skiing, or, did they finish ahead of Bode Miller and Svindal?


----------



## dmw (Dec 26, 2013)

This might relate to a question I have - has anyone ever experienced edges that just won't stay sharp or never seem that sharp to begin with? I have a Burton Deuce snowboard that the edges never seem sharp - I've had it shop tuned probably 4 times in the 2+ years I've had it, and done occasional filing. The edges currently feel duller to the touch than a pair of skis I bought for 30 bucks at a yard sale. Bums me out. Are the edges just crap or have they just never been set up right to start with?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 26, 2013)

Just did it for the second time this season. I might have hit a rock or two early this season... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Dec 27, 2013)

dmw said:


> This might relate to a question I have - has anyone ever experienced edges that just won't stay sharp or never seem that sharp to begin with? I have a Burton Deuce snowboard that the edges never seem sharp - I've had it shop tuned probably 4 times in the 2+ years I've had it, and done occasional filing. The edges currently feel duller to the touch than a pair of skis I bought for 30 bucks at a yard sale. Bums me out. Are the edges just crap or have they just never been set up right to start with?



Have you contacted Burton Rider Services?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Once a season typically, unless its been a really rough year with ice or roots/rocks etc., then I've done twice a season, but I'm admittedly not very particular unless I detect a clear performance loss.
> 
> The thing I dont get is the folks that say every 2 or 3 times they ski.  I think to myself either, where/what the hell are they skiing, or, did they finish ahead of Bode Miller and Svindal?



It's all about how they perform when I roll mine up on an edge and really stand on them during a turn.  If they hold, AND I'M MAKING A GOOD TECHNIQUE TURN PROPER RADIUS TURN FOR MY SKIS, that's what matters to me.  If they're not holding and/or washing out mid/late turn, and once again my technique is solid, then I know that they need some attention so that I can go at my turns in the manner that I like to.

Mogul skiers I've learned tend to go a LONG time between edge sharpening as most of there turn work and speed control comes from skidded turns into the face of the bump, even on hard snow.  

How one wants/needs their equipment to perform is all a matter of personal taste, since as long as you're having fun on the hill, dull, sharp, burred, smooth, its all good in my book!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2013)

dmw said:


> This might relate to a question I have - has anyone ever experienced edges that just won't stay sharp or never seem that sharp to begin with? I have a Burton Deuce snowboard that the edges never seem sharp - I've had it shop tuned probably 4 times in the 2+ years I've had it, and done occasional filing. The edges currently feel duller to the touch than a pair of skis I bought for 30 bucks at a yard sale. Bums me out. Are the edges just crap or have they just never been set up right to start with?



Ask the shop if they're tuning to factory specs, and if not, maybe your personal riding style needs some alteration in the edge bevel angles.  Most of the time, a GOOD grind from a reputable shop to either factory or personal bevel specs will "resurrect" a dull feeling/performing edge


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 27, 2013)

dmw said:


> This might relate to a question I have - has anyone ever experienced edges that just won't stay sharp or never seem that sharp to begin with? I have a Burton Deuce snowboard that the edges never seem sharp - I've had it shop tuned probably 4 times in the 2+ years I've had it, and done occasional filing. The edges currently feel duller to the touch than a pair of skis I bought for 30 bucks at a yard sale. Bums me out. Are the edges just crap or have they just never been set up right to start with?



I will second the suggestion that your edges may need to be returned to whatever the factory milled them too (providing that you were happy with it).  I just had my skis belt ground and the original 1,1 bevel put back on.  They grab ice much better than they did after another tuning I had done this preseason.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmw (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll look into these solutions. Anyone have a suggestion of the best shop for tuning in the Boston area?


----------



## mishka (Dec 28, 2013)

dmw said:


> This might relate to a question I have - has anyone ever experienced edges that just won't stay sharp or never seem that sharp to begin with? I have a Burton Deuce snowboard that the edges never seem sharp - I've had it shop tuned probably 4 times in the 2+ years I've had it, and done occasional filing. The edges currently feel duller to the touch than a pair of skis I bought for 30 bucks at a yard sale. Bums me out. Are the edges just crap or have they just never been set up right to start with?


it can be 2 things: sharpening incorrectly or material I was a edges is not the same.
assuming sharpening the same. Doesn't have to be proper or to specific angle it have to be the same.
Material: Edges made from hardened steel. And they all usually the same unless big manufacture buys an edges to their own specification. For example with lower/higher hardness of steel or unhanded at all.

 This is only logical explanation I can  think of


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 28, 2013)

Am gonna get mine 're done tomorrow at Dartmouth or Monday at Magic.    The free tune at Golf and Ski this YR is not cutting it.    Wife's edges are all rusty after a tune and 3 hrs on the hill......not impressed

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Am gonna get mine 're done tomorrow at Dartmouth or Monday at Magic.    The free tune at Golf and Ski this YR is not cutting it.    Wife's edges are all rusty after a tune and 3 hrs on the hill......not impressed
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



That's bizarre.  I wonder what could be done wrong with a ski tune that would cause rusting after minimal use.  I just got mine tuned there last week, I should check my edges. :lol:  

I was actually going to comment in the north shore / seacoast ski shop thread about a positive customer service experience there with the tune especially because i had recommended going elsewhere.  I only went there because my skis needed a tune bad, I had no plans of going up to Dover at the time and Golf and Ski is on my way to work, so I figured I'd give them a shot.  Price was $30.  When I went to pick up the skis the guy asked if I was a store savings club member.  I said no and said he'd give me the discount anyways and only charged me $15.  I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Edd (Dec 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> That's bizarre. I wonder what could be done wrong with a ski tune that would cause rusting after minimal use. I just got mine tuned there last week, I should check my edges. :lol:
> 
> I was actually going to comment in the north shore / seacoast ski shop thread about a positive customer service experience there with the tune especially because i had recommended going elsewhere. I only went there because my skis needed a tune bad, I had no plans of going up to Dover at the time and Golf and Ski is on my way to work, so I figured I'd give them a shot. Price was $30. When I went to pick up the skis the guy asked if I was a store savings club member. I said no and said he'd give me the discount anyways and only charged me $15. I thought that was pretty cool.



I don't love the vibe of that place but I've dealt with them a few times and they seem competent.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> That's bizarre.  I wonder what could be done wrong with a ski tune that would cause rusting after minimal use.  I just got mine tuned there last week, I should check my edges. :lol:
> 
> I was actually going to comment in the north shore / seacoast ski shop thread about a positive customer service experience there with the tune especially because i had recommended going elsewhere.  I only went there because my skis needed a tune bad, I had no plans of going up to Dover at the time and Golf and Ski is on my way to work, so I figured I'd give them a shot.  Price was $30.  When I went to pick up the skis the guy asked if I was a store savings club member.  I said no and said he'd give me the discount anyways and only charged me $15.  I thought that was pretty cool.


I used them for both my tunes this year, first one was a freebee with bringing in a non perishable food item…food drive and second was the $15 dollar special as club member. I live in Hudson NH…Its right off the highway on my way home..easy for me….so far both tunes are looking good. I only have one day on my Gotama's and probably 3 or 4 on my AC 50s….so far they look great


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> That's bizarre.  I wonder what could be done wrong with a ski tune that would cause rusting after minimal use.



I was more curious how they developed rust so fast.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 29, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was more curious how they developed rust so fast.



If they had gotten wet and put together, edge to edge, rust could develop in a few hours.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2013)

Abubob said:


> If they had gotten wet and put together, edge to edge,* rust could develop in a few hours.*



Fureals?    Guess I've never experienced that as I wipe excess snow off before putting them back in the truck in the parking lot.  Then I wipe my skis down (edges and metal binding parts) with a cloth as soon as I get home.   I'm not at ALL excessive about care compared with many posters here, but my rock skis are 15 years old and still going strong.


----------



## skifree (Dec 29, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Am gonna get mine 're done tomorrow at Dartmouth or Monday at Magic.    The free tune at Golf and Ski this YR is not cutting it.    Wife's edges are all rusty after a tune and 3 hrs on the hill......not impressed
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



My wife's edges always get rusty.  Think it's because she hardly puts her ski on edge


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 29, 2013)

dmw said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'll look into these solutions. Anyone have a suggestion of the best shop for tuning in the Boston area?



Best in the Boston area is Mike de Santis aka SkiMD.  He operates his shop  at Summit Ski & Snowboard in Framingham


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was more curious how they developed rust so fast.



My #1 thought would be that when taking them off in the base area the last bit of snow they touched was some of the snow that often can get "contaminated" with sand, salt, and dirt that many resorts use to keep walkways and stairs clean.

That snow can quickly lead to oxidation of the edges

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dmw (Dec 29, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Best in the Boston area is Mike de Santis aka SkiMD.  He operates his shop  at Summit Ski & Snowboard in Framingham



Thanks, I remember hearing that shop was good on here previously. I'll try to get my board out there this week.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2013)

drjeff said:


> My #1 thought would be that when taking them off in the base area the last bit of snow they touched was some of the snow that often can get "contaminated" with sand, salt, and dirt that many resorts use to keep walkways and stairs clean.
> 
> That snow can quickly lead to oxidation of the edges
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



May have been this or I just never bother with wiping edges anymore.
My skis were not rusty and I got my wife's done at same time as mine.
She doesn't use her edges as much as she probably should so any surface rust doesnt get a chance to work itself off.
Got the guys at Magic to 're do my edges today and they commented they were not in good shape after only a few days from golf and ski

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2013)

Fwiw they got rusty just after a day at Okemo!   Hahaha 

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I usually get my ski's tuned every 5-8 days skiing. I've been buying a season tune for years from Aspen East near Killington. My ski's are there right now. They charge $125 for the season for as many times as you want to bring them in. They do what ever they feel is necessary whether it be just a light touch up or a stone grind, I trust their opinion. They even tune my rock ski's free of charge. Last year I hurt myself early in the season & only had my ski's tuned once. When I went in this fall & told them the story they gave me a complimentary season tune for this season. That's pretty good customer service in my opinion.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I usually get my ski's tuned every 5-8 days skiing. I've been buying a season tune for years from Aspen East near Killington. My ski's are there right now. They charge $125 for the season for as many times as you want to bring them in. They do what ever they feel is necessary whether it be just a light touch up or a stone grind, I trust their opinion. They even tune my rock ski's free of charge. Last year I hurt myself early in the season & only had my ski's tuned once. When I went in this fall & told them the story they gave me a complimentary season tune for this season. *That's pretty good customer service in my opinion.*



I'll add another story for Aspen East. Several seasons ago, I got a good year end deal on a ski from the place and they did a free mount on bindings i got from the internet.


----------

